# Questions galore



## AMR1962 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi
I have posted before and it was very helpful and now need advice again please 

I am due to move near to Marbella (preferrably Nueva Andalucia) in April and am looking for an unfurnished 3 bed apartment or townhouse.

I have been advised that its best to bypass an agent and simply "ask around" and I will find somewhere cheaper than through an agent.

Can anyone advise on this?

Also, is internet access difficult to find? The reason I ask is that I have looked at many apartments on line and only a few seem to have wifi.

I suffer from Crohns Disease so need continual medication. I am pretty sure that my GP here will give me 6 months supply to buy me some time and I also understand that you need to work to get into the free healthcare system. Does anyone have any suggestions as private healthcare will not cover me for Crohns.

I have many more questions.......but will leave it at this for now :confused2:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AMR1962 said:


> Hi
> I have posted before and it was very helpful and now need advice again please
> 
> I am due to move near to Marbella (preferrably Nueva Andalucia) in April and am looking for an unfurnished 3 bed apartment or townhouse.
> ...


I don't live anywhere near there, so can't help with local knowledge - but I can say that it's rare for a long term rental to have internet installed. That is usually the responsibilty of the tenant. 

Ask your GP for a cross-border prescription rather than extra medication - that is one which you can get filled here in Spain.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Many prescription drugs are available over the counter so it's worth checking to see if what you need is available. Also some pharmacies will sell a drug without a prescription whilst others will not so don't take no from the first place as a definitive answer. Xabi is correct and you are almost certain to have to have internet installed once you have moved in. Beware because many landlords/agents will tell you it is available when it is not. Whilst internet access is getting better all the time in Spain and especially in cities and larger towns it isn't as good as UK. It's worth finding some ISPs in the area you are interested in and when you find a property check with them to see if they can provide.


----------



## AMR1962 (Oct 21, 2015)

Thank you both. Very good advice.

I am thinking I should set up a bank account from the UK now in Spain. Do you know if this is possible and which bank is best to bank with?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

AMR1962 said:


> Thank you both. Very good advice.
> 
> I am thinking I should set up a bank account from the UK now in Spain. Do you know if this is possible and which bank is best to bank with?


Remember that Santander UK is NOT Santander Spain! and I can't think of many others that are in both countries.

My advice would be to wait until you arrive and then open an account with Sabadell.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

As a follow on from the op original questions- are statins available over the counter in chemists in Spain?


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Rabbitcat said:


> As a follow on from the op original questions- are statins available over the counter in chemists in Spain?


Yes. Basically, (depending on officious staff!) unless you want opiates or strong antibiotics, almost everything is sold OTC here. You may be asked if you have had it before, or were prescribed it, but mostly you will be given what you want in exchange for money.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Madliz said:


> Yes. Basically, (depending on officious staff!) unless you want opiates or strong antibiotics, almost everything is sold OTC here. You may be asked if you have had it before, or were prescribed it, but mostly you will be given what you want in exchange for money.


Agreed but they are starting to get tougher. 

I need regular (strong) pain killers and now can't get them at our local chemist without a prescription.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Madliz said:


> Yes. Basically, (depending on officious staff!) unless you want opiates or strong antibiotics, almost everything is sold OTC here. You may be asked if you have had it before, or were prescribed it, but mostly you will be given what you want in exchange for money.


Sorry, but not true where I live. They _always_ require prescriptions - in all of the pharmacies for miles around.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> As a follow on from the op original questions- are statins available over the counter in chemists in Spain?


Mostly, it depends on whether the staff know you - another very good reason to be warm and friendly - shop staff look upon you as a friend rather than as just another customer.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

kalohi said:


> Sorry, but not true where I live. They _always_ require prescriptions - in all of the pharmacies for miles around.


True even in my local pharmacy where I've been going for 20+ years and they know me by name. So it depends on where you live, I guess.


----------

